# Where to buy fog lights



## Big R (Oct 19, 2006)

I need to replace both of the fog lights on my wife's 740i. Both have taken direct hits from rocks. Or, my neighbors little boy has gone crazy with his hammer . . . not sure which it was. 

Does anyone know of a reliable low cost website to purchase the fog lights?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You might consider urethane light shields ($55 for 6 pieces from BavAuto) after you get new ones, since they can run upwards of $129 each (BavAuto, BMA Auto Parts) for the light itself without a bulb. I have StonGard light protection on my cars, and I have not had to replace a light yet. 










Crevier BMW used to sell them for about $113 each if you go through their web/e-mail guy, [email protected].


----------



## Big R (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Mark, I appreciate your help. I love the pictures of your car in the Seattle setting. My family moved from Olympia eight years ago and I definitely perfer the NW to the oven.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I do like it up here. Nice mild weather!


----------

